# Hair windmills...



## RHEX-7 (Oct 26, 2016)

i want to start doing this but im fat and have horrible balance hahaha does it get easier with practice? i feel like it would get the fans more excited seeing synchronized hair windmills live


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 26, 2016)

Just don't. Even Amon Amarth gave up on stage.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 26, 2016)

I don't think it works for any bands, unless it's Cannibal Corpse.


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 26, 2016)

It would be hilarious if a blastbeating just started then the vocalist is windmilling and trips on his hair.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 26, 2016)

4 rounds and you'll lose balance and mostly mess the song.
It doesn't get easier, it gets...bearable.
More than that, I don't know how much you care about your hair, but with the guaranteed venue moist, your sweat, and whatever other liquid around...even saliva...your hair will get into a tangle that you would find very hard to untie.
Oh, and hair dampening the strings.

That said...not worth the hassle.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Oct 26, 2016)

I did it for years and now that I'm 50, I'm paying for it like you can't imagine.

Just play well first, performance comes naturally, shouldn't be forced otherwise you'll just come off as a poser.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 26, 2016)

I mean it's fun/funny to do it once (like per show), and just accept that you'll probably play that part sloppy. But I wouldn't try to make it a thing as I feel it would likely hurt your performance. Just my $0.02


----------



## Science_Penguin (Oct 26, 2016)

Ehhhh, I'd go easy on headbanging in general, frankly. That s..t will screw your neck up.

Find other ways to have presence on stage.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 26, 2016)

Science_Penguin said:


> Ehhhh, I'd go easy on headbanging in general, frankly. That s..t will screw your neck up.
> 
> Find other ways to have presence on stage.



Do a Kerry King and just stare the crowd down.


----------



## Humbuck (Oct 27, 2016)

I can't believe this is a real thread.


----------



## vilk (Oct 27, 2016)

When I was 15 and first joined a band, I used to get too dizzy to do it.

When I was 18, it was like second nature. I could windmill for the whole Nile concert and not feel a thing the next day.

When I tried more recently (26) it made me dizzy again and I couldn't do it.
So yes, I think it's a practice and tolerance thing.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Oct 27, 2016)

I say go for it.

If you are good enough on your instrument and practice the windmills you will get it.

Eric Langlois did it for years and I think it is awesome watching bands do that. Will never get old to me.

But like others have said you may pay for it later in life.

Could always just shave your head and not worry about it.


----------



## shaynedepugh (Oct 28, 2016)

It definitely gets easier and the more you do it the less it hurts. Windmills are awesome as long as you can still play the part. I've got a few sections in my bands set that I can windmill all the way through without ruining anything. Metal.


----------



## RHEX-7 (Oct 30, 2016)

shaynedepugh said:


> It definitely gets easier and the more you do it the less it hurts. Windmills are awesome as long as you can still play the part. I've got a few sections in my bands set that I can windmill all the way through without ruining anything. Metal.



worddd


----------



## TedEH (Oct 31, 2016)

Important bit to add - stretch first. I do the whole windmill thing pretty often during shows, and if I don't stretch before playing my neck and back are destroyed for the next few days, sometimes for the next week. I just came back from a trip where we did 6 shows over the course of a bit more than a week, every show was headbanging and windmills and running around like an idiot, but I feel fine because I took the time to properly stretch and warm up before each set.

Being able to maintain a windmill while playing and not losing balance is a practice thing. It will absolutely make your playing more sloppy, so you either pick easy parts of the song, or just accept it. If you're putting on a good show, nobody will notice if you didn't play super cleanly.


----------



## budda (Nov 6, 2016)

If you want to do anything live, practice the hell out of it at home first.


----------



## warhead (Dec 7, 2016)

It all comes with time, experience and confidence......
The more you do it, the better it will get. I do heavy headbanging and always have sore muscles for days after the gig, if it is just a single gig. But a strange and awesome thing is happening while on tour. I headbang on the second day as much as on the first.....and there`s no soreness at all....after 3-4 days on tour, I feel like flying


----------

